# fireplace?



## camp_cookie (Dec 24, 2007)

Any of the good folks here ever cook with their camp ovens in the fireplace?

We have a fireplace but never use it.  We are the original owners of the house and have lived here for five years, but we have never had a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 24, 2007)

I would make sure nothing has built a nest in your fireplace before using it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  And at our other house the fireplace opening is really huge and we could use them there.  But the fireplace in this house is too small. 

You want to use the coals to cook with, I wouldnt recommend over a huge fire.

But it is alot of fun when it is all snowy outside and cold.  And dont forget the marshmallows :)


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 24, 2007)

I use cast iron skillets and dutch oven on top my wood stove out in the busted luck hangout... closest thing i got to a fireplace....


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, I was planning to use coals and not a true fire.


----------



## camp_cookie (Dec 24, 2007)

We have a wood stove at work, and I have thought about taking some of my cast iron cookware to cook on top of the stove just for kicks.


----------



## zapper (Dec 24, 2007)

I blew an attempt at this post earlier. But the jist was that my fire place is too small to maintain a fire large enough for a bed of good coals and still have room away from the fire to use the DOs and not have them be affected by the bigger fire. I don't know if I could do it with just charcoal. I don't think that there would be enough heat to get the draft to draw and I don't really want the house smoked up. I might try something like a cobbler after a big fire has burned down and the draft is going good. That way I could move all of the fire/coals to the rear and maybe one side and I could cook on the otherside. The thing about DOs is that you really need to control your heat, even more than when smoking. I fear that the extra heat from the fireplace would cause troubles. Maybe a heat sheild to seperate the DOs from the fireplace heat?


Hmmmm, Now I am gonna have to 'splain to Mrs Zapper why I am tearing out the fireplace and rebuilding it a few feet more into the frontroom!


----------



## vlap (Jul 14, 2008)

Spam reported


----------



## soarkrebel (Feb 15, 2009)

In my old house I built a little grill for the fireplace and used to cook steaks,chicken,burgers.......
All from the living room. It was a little redneck but trust me the food was awesome!!!!!


----------



## austin (Feb 15, 2009)

I found this site interesting for fireplace cooking.

http://www.spitjack.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 15, 2009)

the problem with fireplace cooking is you must maintain a draft up the chimney. to do that you must have a fire. coals will not support enough of a draft in most fireplaces. Good luck!


----------



## bud lite (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't have a DO, but, during the winter I use my Cobb cooker in the fireplace about once a week.  Beats standing out in the cold, rain, & snow. 
Works great!

Attachment 12226


----------



## gnubee (Mar 15, 2009)

I use My Cobb Placed inside my Masterbuilt 7 in 1 smoker. It fits easily inside, the bigger smoker is a perfect wind shield. plus the Cobb keeps the inside of the Masterbuilt warm so that the overall effect is that I use far less coals and the temps never spike. I have also placed the cobb inside my MES with the door ajar which also keeps it out of the wind and warm. 

My cobb cooks far more often than my other 3 cookers do.

I also get a good bed of coals going in the firebox and place my 12 inch Dutch oven right inside my Masterbuilt which works really well. I found that using the DO in my fireplace smoked the house a bit as the draught wasn't quite up to snuff without a proper fire. The opening isn't quite wide enough to have a fire and the Dutch both at the same time.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ya can use charcoal briquettes, just open the damper, light a match an see ifin it draws the flame up the chimney, more in likely ya got enough draw ta use it. One a the thins that gets sealed up fer weatherization is an old fireplace cause all it does is suck the heat outa the house. Crack a winder somewhere cross the room just ta make sure ya got airflow. Don't wan't yall dyin a carbon monoxide! 

So, ifin ya got a draw up the chimney, open a winder a bit an enjoy some fine cast iron cookin!


----------

